# Poor Quincy! Identity crisis much?? LOL!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Quincy has gone over to Deb's (Trillium) for a couple of days to breed Jenny. Deb's daughter loves to dress the dogs up. Well, it is Quincy's turn! Here is my little Diva Boy!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh, the shame of it! Seriously, though, Quincy is a very, very good boy.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is so tolerant and sweet. I think he loved every moment of this.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Poor Quincy.  It looks like he did an entire fashion show! When we put Bonnie in a Santa suit she actually seemed to like having it on. Quincy doesn't seem to be minding, either.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Quincy is a HOTTIE, no matter what outfit he's sporting!! :lol: He's such a patient soul!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

He is such a good boy. My poor girls are so used to be dressed its nothing new to him. But Quincy isn't used to getting beautiful and it says much for his temperament that he was great about it. 

Not to mention after she was done with dressing him up she was sure he needed brushed and he was great about it. He was smiling while she brushed bless his heart. 

We do enjoy having him come for a visit. We all now have clean ears (thanks Quincy) and will miss him when he goes home. How about letting him have an extended vacation here?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

outwest said:


> Poor Quincy.  It looks like he did an entire fashion show! When we put Bonnie in a Santa suit she actually seemed to like having it on. Quincy doesn't seem to be minding, either.


Oh, he loves it! He is just happy to be fussed over and making people smile. He is such a good sport.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

pretty in pink!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

What a good boy..really in touch with his feminine side


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

What a handsome sweet boy!


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello Arreau,

Those photos could be taken at our house! BTW Princie's favourite colour is PINK too!.... He also adores hats...

Maybe the boys can get together for a fashion show, or photo spread... "Men Dressed By Girls" might be a good title....

Good boy, great temperment! Nice to know it happens at other peoples houses too! 

Paragon


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

He really is a tolerant guy! And, he looks fab in pink  . So cute!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Hahaha! I posted on Facebook "get that skirt off and put some pants on that boy!" so the little dickens dressed him in pink pants and a darker pink shirt! Too funny. My boy is back home after being a dandy little stud dog, and won't be seeing any more clothes until Journey's first heat, when he will go visit Deb again.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Hahaha! I posted on Facebook "get that skirt off and put some pants on that boy!" so the little dickens dressed him in pink pants and a darker pink shirt! Too funny. My boy is back home after being a dandy little stud dog, and won't be seeing any more clothes until Journey's first heat, when he will go visit Deb again.


If he misses all the lovely clothes and all the fussing and cuddling by my daughter too much I just know she'd be all to happy to have him come for a regular dress up kind of visit lol. This could be a good idea as that way we'd get to visit in person too!! Not to mention if you came here Betty Jo and Jenny would just love to get the chance to lick all your makeup off and Quincy could work on keeping all our ears clean lol!!


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

See men! Studs can wear pink and not lose their masculinity one little bit.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> If he misses all the lovely clothes and all the fussing and cuddling by my daughter too much I just know she'd be all to happy to have him come for a regular dress up kind of visit lol. This could be a good idea as that way we'd get to visit in person too!! Not to mention if you came here Betty Jo and Jenny would just love to get the chance to lick all your makeup off and Quincy could work on keeping all our ears clean lol!!


Those two molesters have removed my make-up enough thank you. Silly girls! But seriously, we need to get together more often! Q is pooped. Those redheaded vixens wore the poor fellow right out!


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

The pictures are very cute! You can see he's just got the best temperament and so happy. What a lovely good boy!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I say it all the time, but I wish everyone could meet him. You cannot help but love him! He is the kindest, sweetest soul and he melts my heart. I am so grateful he shares my life and reminds me what should be important in this life.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

HAhaha, aww! Cute Quincy and cute little girl!

He doesn't look too bad with the tiara.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ruth said:


> HAhaha, aww! Cute Quincy and cute little girl!
> 
> He doesn't look too bad with the tiara.


I have to agree. The pink sweater, pink and black skirt and tiara look pretty darned cute on him! LOL!


----------



## cailinriley (Oct 30, 2011)

Good thing Jenny didn't see these photos before her "date" with Quincy.  

He's a wonderful boy; so gorgeous and sweet. All best wishes for the upcoming litter.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

He looks like a handsome pirate wearing his bootie and enjoying the spoils.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

sooo cute!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Quincy looks adorable and is such a good sport! Anything for attention, which he probably gets lots of! I love it!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Last week dressing like a girl, this week courting his third paramour and awaiting the birth of his first kids. He is a man of many talents! His life revolves around pleasing his people. If he is making me smile, he is one happy little dude. Truly the best dog I have even known.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I am crossing my fingers that he passes his temperament onto his puppies! It will be so exciting to see how they turn out. I wonder if your litters will be half red and half black? He doesn't have any brown in him, does he? Bonnies breeder had a beautiful litter of apricot, black and brown from two black parents. One of the apricots got the wrong points. There is only one brown in the background several generations back. Of course, points have nothing to do with pet potential and loveliness.  But, it goes to show you that brown really needs to be kept separate from apricot/red and cream!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Nope. No brown in my little stud muffin. Black on one side, red, apricot and black on the other. I hope his temperament shines through too. PERSONALITY PLUS if his kidlets take after Papa in that area!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Nope. No brown in my little stud muffin. Black on one side, red, apricot and black on the other. I hope his temperament shines through too. PERSONALITY PLUS if his kidlets take after Papa in that area!


Did you get him color tested? I've seen colors come from out of nowhere wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy back in the pedigree!

My handler bred a white and a black..with no browns for as far as you could see in the pedigree. Surprise! A brown puppy was born.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Did you get him color tested? I've seen colors come from out of nowhere wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy back in the pedigree!
> 
> My handler bred a white and a black..with no browns for as far as you could see in the pedigree. Surprise! A brown puppy was born.


Jazz' sire was color tested (black only). I agree, weird stuff pops up unannounced. The only guarantee is that there is no guarantee.  Good thing color has squat to do with how nice a pet is.


----------



## littleredjenn (Jul 3, 2012)

That's such an ironic situation--he went to breed and got dressed up in girl clothes! 

He looks handsome no matter what. What is it they say...real men wear pink? Rock it, Quincy!!


----------

